# The New A6 Is Unveiled in Audi of Australia Microsite



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Powerful turbo diesel (TDI) and petrol engines, with up to eight cylinders and 246 kW, as well as front-wheel or quattro permanent all-wheel drive set the foundation for the supremacy of the new A6 sports saloon. 
The new A6 will make its Australian premiere at the Australian International Motor Show from 7 - 17 October. Pricing and specification for this vehicle are yet to be announced. Market introduction will commence in early October 2004. * Full Story *


----------

